# what age do hormones hit?



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I am kind of dreading that! Bennie is 18 months old and has not shown any sign of becoming hormonal.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Sometimes hormones hit at 6 months, when they reach puberty. Sometimes later on. It all depends on the environment the bird is in


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*hormones*

Wow, that's surprising. Bennie does some "adult" things, like heart wings and he hangs like a bat on the bars of his cage. I do let him visit with his "friend" the mirror and sometimes he gets a little defensive of that, but not bad. Mostly he's a sweetheart!  I keep his cage covered from about 8:30 PM until 7 AM, which is about 10.5 hours. If he starts becoming hormonal, I can increase that. Do all birds become hormonal at some point?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I've had 8 birds. All have been hormonal at one point. Even my young budgie was caught pleasuring himself a couple months ago, and he's only 3 months old


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*hormones*

Thanks, Calitiels, I appreciate that. I have had only 3 'tiels. I don't remember Shadrach getting nasty, but she did lay eggs. I just don't remember her getting really defensive of them. Meshach, on the other hand, was a sweetheart that I loved for almost 13 years. But when she laid eggs, she turned into a little monster! I've never owned a male cockatiel. I just wondered if it was different for the males.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Rocky was singing at 4 months from the day I got him. That may be unusual, or the breeders age estimate may have been off (he didn't keep hatch records). Godric started masturbating last December and hatched out in June which is six months exactly. Nothing out of Pebbles yet, she just doesn't really seem that interested in nesting or mating and she was from the same clutch as Rocky. We got Rocky and Pebbles in December too so they're at least 9 months now.


----------



## UWUguy333333333 (11 mo ago)

CaliTiels said:


> Sometimes hormones hit at 6 months, when they reach puberty. Sometimes later on. It all depends on the environment the bird is in


when i got my cockatiels, they were already being hormonal and they are young, how long does the puberty last?


----------

